# Lan-Verbindung erstellen



## Network (5. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich würde gerne eine Verbindung über das interne Netzwerk von Computer zu Computer aufbauen.
Meines Wissens hieß diese Methode Lan-Verbindung aufbauen.
Leider finde ich über Google nichts dazu.

Ist es das gleiche Prozedere wie mit einer normalen Socketverbindung, bloss das die IP einer der internen Geräte verwendet wird? (Typisches-HeimBsp: 192.168.2.1)

Das funktioniert bei mir nähmlich nicht, der Server steht und wartet, der Client findet nichts. Mich würde interessieren ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin, bevor ich mit der Fehlersuche beginne (Firewalls etc.).

Gruß
Net


----------



## Marcinek (5. Okt 2012)

Ja das ist korrekt.

Also mit der IP. Von einer Methode "LAN-Verbindung" habe ich noch nix gehört.

Stimmen Ports überein?

Sind alle Maschinen im gleichen LAN?


----------



## Network (6. Okt 2012)

Gut Danke,
beim Router musste noch das interne Netzwerk erst aktiviert werden.

Gruß
Net


----------

